# Taurus - Cerakoted - 03/29/2012



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is another one that was done for a forum member. Enjoy the photo.


----------



## rebuilt (Sep 19, 2011)

Looks good can't wait to see in person


----------



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

That's awesome looking. What does a job like that run? I've got a hipower 9mm about same size that could use some love just like that

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Forum Runner


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

mrwigglezdj said:


> That's awesome looking. What does a job like that run? I've got a hipower 9mm about same size that could use some love just like that
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Forum Runner


Right now I am doing handguns for $75, plus tax. That price will be going up in May.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Very nice, looks a lot like the old gray parkerizing.

Rick


----------



## Pigman (Jul 26, 2011)

Tim, how long does the process take? Beautiful!


----------

